# New carver to area...



## xtreemcarver (Jan 25, 2010)

Whats up guys just pcs from fort benning to fort bragg (fayetteville, nc) area and i was wondering if there are any chainsaw carvers around. I would like to try to link up maybe and see if i can get some help getting wood. Getting plenty of pine but i would like to get some cypress or something of that sort. But if not then maybe we can just shoot the crap! But anyway get back at me if there are any local carvers please.


----------

